# Your next favorite breed



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

I was just wondering what everyone's favorite breed is, excluding the breed(s) you already own 

My favorite (other than my adorable Klee Kai, of course) would have to be the Borzoi, aka Russian Wolfhound. They are absolutely gorgeous and I love the way they carry themselves so regally. I'd love to one day own one myself. We'll see how things end up down the road


----------



## CircaSurvive (Jul 31, 2009)

Akitas


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 6, 2009)

Well my first favorite breed is the Belgian Malinois, my second favorite is the Staffordshire Bull Terrier.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Since I can't be certain what breeds I have now, it's hard (re: futile) for me to pick the next one. 

I have discovered the pleasures, rather late in life, of having a dog fall asleep in your lap - or even being able to pick the dog up without straining something important. Maybe my next dog will be a smaller one.

But, if I have to pick a breed, I'll say Rhodesian Ridgeback, aka Plott Hound on steroids.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Definitely Borzoi, though I have had them before. I will again, too.

Salukis also.

Goldens, too.

But I have had all these- I just don't right NOW  

My favorite breed that I have never owned is a Sheltie, rough Collie, or Border Collie, though I have fostered all three.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Right now, it's miniature bull terriers. I'm having a love affair with those "little" dogs! (don't tell the greyhounds  )


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

A scottish deerhound, definitely!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

the Catahoula Leopard Dog, the Patterdale Terrier, Tosa Inu, Chong Qing Dog, Malinois


to name a few


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

hell, I'm not even sure what my favorite breed is let alone next favorite. There're so many different breeds that I want: 

American Eskimo, Shetland Sheepdog, Shiba Inu
and recently moved to the top 5:
Papillion and your Klee Kai


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My first favorite is the papillon of course. My second favorite I have yet to own and it's a border collie. I will own one one day (pretty soon hopefully!)


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2009)

I would have a hard time choosing between a blue-eyed Husky (life-long dream) and a stunning all-white Japanese Sptiz!

A Japanese Spitz:


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Right now it's the Belgian Groenendael and Tervuren...I also like Silken Windhounds, Finnish Lapphunds, Papillons, Rough Collies...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

My affection for bearded ladies doesn't end with Elsa. And I'd love to have the bearded lady of the prairie.



















Wirehaired Pointing Griffon


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Wire haired ibizan hounds (this is actually the dam I would want from)












Australian Cattle Dogs












German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

My second fav is the Papillon. I am so going to get one one day....


----------



## Lilly's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

Golden Retriever


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

well i own my top breed ( akitas) and my second breed ( huskies)
after that i would love to own:
wire haired ibizan hound
wire haired pointing griffon
cardigan welsh corgi


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

a Rottie










I think it counts for haven't owned...cuz Belle isn't purebred & she's half German Shepherd, her daddy was unknown...


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

That's a really pretty Rottie, and they're generally not my thing (lookswise, it's a rare nonsighthound dog that really knocks my socks off!). Beautiful dog!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

English Bulldog.. even though they have problems they have such cute faces! besides that ... Great Dane, Doberman, Sheltie or collie, Standard Poodle, Samoyed or the Japanese spitz like above, mini daschund, and akita... luckily i have plenty of time left to hopefully try em all 

but bella will always be my numero uno! my pittie boxer chi chi mix (not really thats just what we joke she is)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

trumpetjock said:


> Wire haired ibizan hounds (this is actually the dam I would want from)


Stole my answer. I am dying for an Ibizan hound, and the wire haired ones fulfill my love of shaggy dogs. 

Also high on my list: Doberman and Irish Wolfhound.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Besides the German shepherd, the - 

Beauceron









Doberman Pinscher

















and the Rottie (love that picture)!


Puppy_love_122 said:


> a Rottie


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Stole my answer. I am dying for an Ibizan hound, and the wire haired ones fulfill my love of shaggy dogs.
> 
> Also high on my list: Doberman and Irish Wolfhound.


I'm actually already approved for a puppy from that dam, if a breeding comes up that I really like, she's out of Melqarts, and has shown a ton of drive. She's not so much a courser, but a hunter. 

Did you know ibizans make damn decent bird dogs?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Other than a Papillon....My next is a Tamaskan dog. Not sure if they're actually a 'breed' yet because some people keep telling me they are just mutts. But I love them anyways.

If I had a bigger place with a nice lawn and yard and lots of space, I'd love to have one.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Other than a Papillon....My next is a Tamaskan dog. Not sure if they're actually a 'breed' yet because some people keep telling me they are just mutts. But I love them anyways.
> 
> If I had a bigger place with a nice lawn and yard and lots of space, I'd love to have one.


Tamaskans aren't quite a breed yet. They're working quite hard on it though. 

STAY AWAY from Right Puppy Kennels though. They are really really bad news. They don't breed true tamaskans any more, and stole the name of the world's top tamaskan breeders kennel, blustag. They are serious bad news, spread the word about them to anyone interested in a tamaskan.

Almost forgot to add.... they are producing puppies with seizures and not taking them back. Have spoken to several people who got hit with that one from Right Puppy.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I've heard about Right Puppy Kennels them and it's sad to say they breed so many different breeds just for money.

I know to stay only within the breeders in the Tamaskan Registry. Too bad there isn't any in Canada. I'm in Canada and to get a puppy I would have to drive at least 7 or 8 hours to the nearest breeder.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Tamaskans are definitely on their way to being a "real breed". Blustag and Blufawn kennels in the UK are producing the best, most consistent dogs right now, hands-down. (I know of a Tamaskan discussion forum if you'd like the link).

Anyway~! 

If I had to step out of the Northern breed group completely (I love racing/Alaskan huskies, Samoyeds, Malamutes, and of course wolfdogs), I would opt for a Saluki. Oh how I LOVE this breed. I think that when I'm older, if I couldn't quite keep up with the Sibes anymore, a Saluki would be a great partner for me. 

I also like Belgian Groenendael and rough collies.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd love to have the link for the Tamaskan forum!

Yes I realize the 2 UK breeders are the best right now. I was actually considering importing one from the UK. I have lots of relatives in the UK and I live there about 3 months every year so it's not that hard to get approved and bring one back.

The only problem is I have no space! Have to save up for a bigger place before I can have a big dog.

You have a lovely gang by the way. Willow is a Northern Inuit dog isn't she? Or is she a Tamaskan too? Some of the newer wolfish breeds always look so similar! I can hardly distinguish between them.


----------



## no1daddythepitbullfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Here are my favorite 4-

Pit Bull
Siberian Husky
Maltese
Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well my first is obviously, the Rottweiler









My second choice is a Doberman Pinscher








(I stole Kaylee's picture again) 

and my third choice would be a Bull Mastiff









did you notice if you blend my second and third choice dogs you would almost have another Rottweiler? lol What can I say... Old habits die hard.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Irish Wolfhound

Scottish Deerhound

Greyhound

Borzoi

Rottie


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

trumpetjock said:


> I'm actually already approved for a puppy from that dam, if a breeding comes up that I really like, she's out of Melqarts, and has shown a ton of drive. She's not so much a courser, but a hunter.
> 
> Did you know ibizans make damn decent bird dogs?


You could be getting a pup?! You single? I'm not, but I could trade for an Elkhound and Ibizan house. I've been raving about them for a while now, but my boyfriend is trying to convince me that I would like a Pharaoh hound.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

My favorite breed is the Shih Tzu and I will always have at least one. When I can have a large dog though, I'd like to add a female, red, Doberman.


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

It is difficult to pick favorites. My all time favorite breed is the Great Dane

My second would have to be either

Saint Bernard
lol puppy pictures are always cute so
















or Bull terrier


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> You have a lovely gang by the way. Willow is a Northern Inuit dog isn't she? Or is she a Tamaskan too? Some of the newer wolfish breeds always look so similar! I can hardly distinguish between them.


Willow is actually a rescue, so it's difficult to say for sure what she is. She was listed as Husky/White Shepherd mix, but I believe her to be a very low-content wolf hybrid. Another wolfdog rescuer I work with took a look at her, and came to the same conclusion.

She sure does look like a white Tamaskan or Sarloos Wolfdog though, doesn't she? 

I will PM you the link for that Tamaskan forum - I think you'll love it!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Most of my 'other' loves have been mentioned, such as the Dobie, Bull Terrier, etc. but I also really love -

The Basenji


















The Alaskan Malamute









And my favorite of course, is the APBT. I like a ton of different breeds though, so occasionally my favorites just depend on what day it is


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Ooooh, I like Saint Bernards also.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> You could be getting a pup?! You single? I'm not, but I could trade for an Elkhound and Ibizan house. I've been raving about them for a while now, but my boyfriend is trying to convince me that I would like a Pharaoh hound.


Yeah, I've had a lot of talk with Anda's owner, and I'm kinda just watching what she chooses for sires. If one pops up that I like, I may snag a pup 

Sorry, I'm engaged  You'll have to get your own ibizan to go with your elkhound.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't really pick a favorite, lol. It changes alot.

I do really like GSDs and Dobermans, though. Labradors are up there, but it depends a LOT on the individual dogs. I admire Whippets as well.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Other than paps and Aussies....
Border Collies
Greyhounds
Dalmatian
Great Danes


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

trumpetjock said:


> Yeah, I've had a lot of talk with Anda's owner, and I'm kinda just watching what she chooses for sires. If one pops up that I like, I may snag a pup
> 
> Sorry, I'm engaged  You'll have to get your own ibizan to go with your elkhound.


Worth a try.  I'm at least incredibly envious. My boyfriend and I both have very different ideas of what our next dog should be. And to think, I initially did not want our Elkhound. Maybe he's on to something!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm dying for a Chinese Crested - Hairless.

That is on my birthday wishlist.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I love my Saint Bernard. If I had to choose another breed...Rottie (male, named Marsh..as in marshmallow), Mastiff, Malamute, Golden. A few little dogs have caught my eye...Papillon, Pomeranian & Pug.


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

Besides the Borzoi, I also really like the Mudi. I'm not quite sure why but I think they look very interesting.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

paux said:


> Besides the Borzoi, I also really like the Mudi. I'm not quite sure why but I think they look very interesting.


I love them too. and also the pyrenean shepherd.





































Neat dogs.


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> I love them too. and also the pyrenean shepherd.


Oh, I like the Pyrenean Shepherd. I prefer the smooth-faced variety though. I've never really liked the way long fur looks on dog faces but that's just my own preference.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

paux said:


> Oh, I like the Pyrenean Shepherd. I prefer the smooth-faced variety though. I've never really liked the way long fur looks on dog faces but that's just my own preference.


Ditto! I also like the Mudi. You and I, we have good taste  I also like Northern breeds. Borzoi and feathered Salukis will always be my favorites, though. I do love Whippets of course, but I would have had a Borzoi or Saluki instead if I could have had a large dog at the time I got my Whippet. That said, I wouldn't trade him or my fun times with the Whippet community for anything. He truly has been the most wonderful friend.


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Bedlington Terrier. 
They look like a baby sheep. 

And also a malamute.


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

baorb said:


> Bedlington Terrier.
> They look like a baby sheep.
> 
> And also a malamute.


I used to love Bedlington Terriers when I was a kid ^-^


----------



## wimsey (May 19, 2009)

I have Cavalier puppies right now. But my next dog will be Great Dane.


----------



## LabMan (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess I would have to say the miniature daschund would be my next pick. It would have to be a wire hair. I don't know why, but I just seem to like them the most. This certainly doesn't mean that my yellow lab/golden retriever mix and pembrook corgi could be replaced by any means though!


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I would have to say that I am REALLY loving Great Danes, so they would be my #2


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Does other colors count ? 


paux said:


> I used to love Bedlington Terriers when I was a kid ^-^


Have you ever seen one ?
I would to met one.


----------

